# irish draft



## gemzo (17 October 2011)

hi, i am thinking of buying 2year old irish draft can anybody out there tell me a little bit about them.. are they good to back, nice ride, good to handle are they loving., do they make good jumpers or eventers.... would love to hear from anybody out there who owns an irish draft. gem xx


----------



## jaquelin (18 October 2011)

I have an IDx - sire full RID.  This breed crossed into hotter types is an ideal sports horse.  A full ID would be very calm and a good all-rounder, but could be considered a little stuffy.  It does depend on the horse and his breeding but they are a nice type and are a little in danger of being lost as warmbloods are now more popular than before.
What do you know of his parentage?  Seen them, or met the breeder?  This could help you understand better what yours might be capable of. 
Conformation can vary a lot, some of the stallions I have seen are ordinary, others are stunning.


----------



## gemzo (18 October 2011)

yer his sire is oh carol's rebel and his dam is rockstown pride.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (18 October 2011)

I have  an IDXTB   for 21  1/2 years  now 23.  she has been amazing  loyal loving  a dream to break in  loves her sponsored rides. a true angel.  I bred her to a QH hense why her son palomino in signature  is a QHXID.  looking back i wished  i had bred her to a ID  . I would Def get another if hubby would let me .
 she has been on box rest 3 months now and manners are impeccable.
 I would def advise u to get one 

  Good jumpers you ask????  lol look at my signature  2nd one that's her jumping the plane at RAF  Halton Sponsored ride

 She jumps anything 99% never refuses in her life i feel so safe just point her at it and she goes * right mum just sit there enjoy*  when jump timed bad she still gets over even one time we jumped into water   she stopped in it to paddle  i nearly went over i was hanging with my arm round neck right knee round cantle and she carrier  me out the water to dry land.

 I would buy a Irish Draught over a warmblood any day.


----------



## Mynstrel (18 October 2011)

We have a SID mare so not completely irish draught.  She came to us after retiring from breeding at 15 so knew very little as far as being ridden goes, but her attitude to everything is "I've had xx kids, this is easy!".  She learns very quickly, tends to go away & think about something new when you do it, then comes out the next time knowing what she's doing, isn't stupid or silly even if she's been in or not been worked for a few days & is a pleasure to work with.  I wouldn't call her stuffy but she'll work to suit her rider, I get on & we trundle round happily cos she knows I'm a pleb & need looking after, hubby rides & she's up for some more advanced stuff & loves her jumping.  Wouldn't say she's particularly loving, but she does acknowledge you're around & shouts if she thinks you're ignoring her.


----------



## irish_only (18 October 2011)

Well surprise, but mine are lovely. Loving, affectionate, very willing, quick to learn and not in the least stuffy!!

Both pics are pure Irish Draught. Chestnut is a 3yo fully graded colt jumping a 3" 9" ascending oxer, grey a 2yo home bred.











you tell me if you think they look 'stuffy'.


----------



## Foxford (18 October 2011)

Irish_Only your colt is stunning! How is he bred?

I have an RID, having wanted one since I was a child! I looked at allsorts of nags and then realised I knew what I wanted, the first ID I went to see I bought (after wasting 18 months in the meantime!). They are kind, generous and more talented than people give them credit for. I backed mine and he was a fab for a first-time breaker! I would have another one in a shot.


----------



## irish_only (19 October 2011)

Thanks Foxford, he is by Connaught Grey.
I know exactly what you mean about making your mind up about what you want   They are so nice and work with you, trust you and are so willing to please. The grey in the pic is 3 rising 4, and I'll be bringing her in soon to get her backed. I just know that despite the best laid plans of plenty of lungeing and long-reining, by the end of the 1st week I'll be on board and happy hacking. Can't wait.

What / who is your RID?


----------



## JenTaz (19 October 2011)

i wouldnt buy any other breed of horse, i love them, taz has been a dream had him since he was 3 already broken but not done much and he's been so easy to work with, happily stabled doesnt like going to the field in the rain or snow if he wont go out no point trying to put him out he's happy in, has jumped up to 1.20m not with me im too much of a woose was loose jumped so have something to work towards, loves his xc and dressage and hacking


----------



## shazza283 (20 October 2011)

I kept thinking I wanted a lighter more "Jazzy" sort of breed, TB or TBx maybe with a little ID in there - it's my eyes they like pretty things (have had show hacks for years) I've met some pretty bullish ignorant ID's (but I think they're more the exception and maybe not in the right hands) but then all of a sudden I ended up with a big stonking 3/4 ID grey gelding (usually go for pretty little dark bays so must've been having a weird day) and I can honestly say it was a brilliant decision - he is soooo much fun - a real wuss and scared of his own shadow but the best character ever - he was really thin when I got him so his character wasn't there but over the months with the feed and the grass and patience he really is the best boy ever - he can really move, jumps for fun (and he does it often - fortunately only into our other field), plays with our mini shetland which is hilarious to watch - shetty's too fast for him so the ID just tries to sit on him - never managed it yet. The best thing for me as had a major injury and off riding for a couple of years is that he's so scared of things his response to scarey things is just to stand stock still until you convince him it's OK - which is great for getting my nerve back. He's loving, the only horse I have who likes his mane pulled - can't praise him enough. My broodmare's off to a full ID when I get the cash - show hunters for me from now on!!

Sorry that's an essay!!

Irish only - love your 2 - the chestnut's got a fab back end and they've both got fantastic legs.


----------



## Captainmouse (20 October 2011)

I am about to make myself unpopular

I have to say draught sorry but


----------



## ritajennings (20 October 2011)

Sorry captinmouse not sure what you mean! is it that you do not like a breed of Horse that can do anything, without a fight and stay sound?

I await your reply


----------



## Baggybreeches (20 October 2011)

I think captainmouse means it should be spelled draught.
IMO (as a confirmed TB lover) the ID is the most versatile, agile, strong, sound and sane horse you could ever wish to own, of course some can be a little rude but they generally learn things quickly so will learn bad habits just as quickly as good ones.
I have a 3/4 bred mare and she is an absolute delight to own. (as well as costing 1/10 of the TB to feed!)


----------



## spacefaer (20 October 2011)

I think what captainmouse was saying was "draught" not "draft" 

We have several Irish Draughts and they fab - much brighter than people give them credit for - just because they're chunky doens't meant they're stupid 

Very powerful jump (big bums lol!) and our baby RID is faster than most of the rest of the field when hounds are running 

Big fan (and I'm coming from TBs from when I was eventing!)


----------



## ritajennings (20 October 2011)

Well if that is the case I stand corrected.


----------



## spaniel (20 October 2011)

Versatile, willing, intelligent, calm (in the main), athletic (yes honestly). loyal.....do I need to go on? lol


----------



## Flying_Filly (20 October 2011)

I have an 'Irish' gelding, almost 100% sure he is Irish Draught (breeding not known, He came from Galway as a 5 year old with no passport etc). He is my best friend, the best horse I have ever had. However, he isn't easy, he is quirky and spooky and not a good doer  He isn't at all stuffy, he has lush paces, jumps anything and everything (1.30) and thinks team chasing is the bees knees. He loves hunting and riding his working canter is like sitting on a sofa, it is divine.

If mine was human he would be a cheeky, womanising, beer guzzling, rugby boy! 

I know of others with 'Irish' horses and they have similar personality traits. I don't know if this is a regional breeding characteristic, or what the ID has been crossed with.


----------



## lochpearl (20 October 2011)

spaniel said:



			Versatile, willing, intelligent, calm (in the main), athletic (yes honestly). loyal.....do I need to go on? lol
		
Click to expand...

you missed out on honest, loving and fun but also hippo like and a love for mud and food!!


----------



## spaniel (20 October 2011)

Yep!  'Led entirely by stomach and with a yearning to be brown' should actually be included in the breed description!


----------



## LynneB (20 October 2011)

oh those boys are just stunning!  I do love the Irish Draught, one of my favourite horses, though I own warmbloods -- always a place in my heart for one of these


----------



## ritajennings (20 October 2011)

Thank you Lynne and everyone else that has come to the defence of this lovely breed, but if I did get the wrong end of the stick I am sorry . ooops I did it again


----------



## Loupride (20 October 2011)

spaniel said:



			'Led entirely by stomach and with a yearning to be brown'
		
Click to expand...

Too true 
Everything I could wish for in a horse, brave, honest, sound but with that bit of spark that says "Look at me" My boy is 20 years young this year and still thinks he is 4 - the past 10 years have been filled with so much fun  you name it - we have tried it!


----------



## spacefaer (20 October 2011)

This is one of ours - he is freakishly tall for a RID but he is well bred (by Annaghdown Star).  He's hunted, shown and team chased.... so can gallop and look pretty lol!

He's got to be a gentleman or I couldn't ride him!


----------



## Flying_Filly (20 October 2011)

spacefaer - He is stunning, wish my ID had those legs!


----------



## irish_only (20 October 2011)

Now he's a proper job!!


----------



## flowerlady (20 October 2011)

The grey in my siggi is full ID.  If I had to describe them generally I would say they are good all rounders normally.  But JB is beautiful


----------



## ritajennings (20 October 2011)

Well I might as well show you mine 
One





one again





two





and Three


----------



## Loupride (20 October 2011)

spacefaer - He does look huge but he is really lovely


----------



## Loupride (20 October 2011)

ritajennings said:



			Well I might as well show you mine 

Click to expand...

Obviously Archie is stunning but they are two cracking mares!!!!


----------



## marmalade76 (20 October 2011)

I love them, had a 3/4 ID who was a fantastic horse but lost him just over a year ago. 

I've decided I'd like another ID as my next horse, I just wish someone would breed some small ones that aren't grey!


----------



## Captainmouse (20 October 2011)

somebody does, and she's a member of this board


----------



## ritajennings (20 October 2011)

Thanks Loudpride, Bay is his Mummy chestnut her full sister both by Snowford Bellman


----------



## marmalade76 (20 October 2011)

Captainmouse said:



			somebody does, and she's a member of this board
		
Click to expand...

Really?? Who's that? All of JG's seem to be huge and grey.


----------



## chameleon (20 October 2011)

Well this is my 4yo full ID boy. I've only had him since the end of May and every day he makes me smile, he just has the most amazing personality, very loving (loves a fuss and being groomed)and tries his heart out for you. He has a fab temp, not a nasty bone in his body and I have yet to see him put his ears back at either a human or another animal. As he is only a baby I dont want him doing too much but he has been to a few parties and did his first walk / trot dressage test a few weeks ago just for the experience of going to a party and he came 1st - very proud mummy!!

One thing I would like to know from all you ID experts is at what age do they grow into their heads!!?? In the last month his head has grown and now needs X-Full browband and noseband and his bum has gone very bum high and huge!!!


----------



## Ladylina83 (21 October 2011)

I ALWAYS wanted an ID - completely adore them ! with one forever mare I didn't really need another horse though ! I decided I wanted to keep a little bit of my forever mare so now I have a bit of her X ID - I LOVE him


----------



## Simsar (21 October 2011)

Swifts Green Stud have a small RID stallion that is not Grey the lovely Hillviewfarm Trevelyan he is only 15.1hh and Janet is such a lovely person to deal with.


----------



## JanetGeorge (21 October 2011)

chameleon said:



			Well this is my 4yo full ID boy. I've only had him since the end of May and every day he makes me smile, he just has the most amazing personality, very loving (loves a fuss and being groomed)and tries his heart out for you. He has a fab temp, not a nasty bone in his body and I have yet to see him put his ears back at either a human or another animal. As he is only a baby I dont want him doing too much but he has been to a few parties and did his first walk / trot dressage test a few weeks ago just for the experience of going to a party and he came 1st - very proud mummy!!

One thing I would like to know from all you ID experts is at what age do they grow into their heads!!?? In the last month his head has grown and now needs X-Full browband and noseband and his bum has gone very bum high and huge!!!
		
Click to expand...

He's a very nice chap indeed - but you CAN'T post nice pics of RID's and NOT tell us their breeding!  Your chap sounds very typical of the breed - a 4 year old I sold last year as a just backed 3 year old won his 2nd Prelim test a couple of weeks ago, having come 2nd in his first!

I can't see a lot wrong with your chap's head - he carries it well - but he WILL mature over the next year (or 3) without head getting any bigger (so it will look smaller.)  But he'd look silly with a small head!


----------



## chameleon (21 October 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			He's a very nice chap indeed - but you CAN'T post nice pics of RID's and NOT tell us their breeding!  Your chap sounds very typical of the breed - a 4 year old I sold last year as a just backed 3 year old won his 2nd Prelim test a couple of weeks ago, having come 2nd in his first!

I can't see a lot wrong with your chap's head - he carries it well - but he WILL mature over the next year (or 3) without head getting any bigger (so it will look smaller.)  But he'd look silly with a small head!

Click to expand...

Thanks Janet.  His breeding is this: http://www.idshs.com.au/perl/search.pl?op=tree&index=4394792_bay_male&gens=5

You and a few others commented on a previous thread of mine saying that with his breeding having Flagmount Diamond he should be a good jumper&#8230;..well here are a few shots of his first ever clear round jumping party&#8230;..































As far as his head is concerned (the original photo I posted was from about 3 months ago)maybe it&#8217;s his ears that have grown recently &#8211; will he ever grow into them, he looks more like a donkey in this photo, but I still love him to bits!!  The headcollar he is wearing is "full" size which did fit him in May but now the throatlash bit is too tight and I have no further adjustment.







Sorry for the photo overload but the jumping ones do make me smile when I look at them!!!


----------



## marmalade76 (21 October 2011)

Isn't there a saying, something like you never get a bad horse with big ears??


----------



## marmalade76 (21 October 2011)

Simsar said:



			Swifts Green Stud have a small RID stallion that is not Grey the lovely Hillviewfarm Trevelyan he is only 15.1hh and Janet is such a lovely person to deal with. 

Click to expand...

Yes, I have seen him on the net, he's gorgeous (it helps that liver is my fave colour!). kent is a long way from Glos though, and I won't be looking for another for a couple of years yet (need to get both kids at school first) just  window shopping in the mean time!

ETA, I do love greys (and have one already), but they have to live out these days!


----------



## chameleon (21 October 2011)

marmalade76 said:



			Isn't there a saying, something like you never get a bad horse with big ears??
		
Click to expand...

Apparently so - something along those lines and something to do with them being intelligent - seems to have come true with my boy, he needed a little time to settle and trust us but once we had gained this he has been an absolute star with everything we have asked him. Mind you, we still have the teenage "Kevin & Perry" stage to deal with as a 5 yo......wonder what he's going to be like then


----------



## tristar (21 October 2011)

what unusual crosses have people bred using irish draft,?  what talents have they shown when ridden?  any anglo-arab crosses out there,? i might be interested in crossing id with my stallion who andalusian anglo-arab, not other peoples mares, but buying one very close to the breed standard. and afterwards breeding a pure id.

which current stallion is considered closest to the breed standard, and which lines produce the most active, catlike performers, which id stallion stamps his stock through the ist and 2nd generations?


----------



## Nakipa (21 October 2011)

This is Tommy.  5 yrs old and about 16.1hh.  I bought him from his breeder in Ireland and he is just the loveliest horse you could wish to meet.  He is a naughty though and very mischievous.  I am waiting for him to grow into his age!!!













He is by Classic Vision out of a Sea Crest Mare so as far as I know that is pretty good breeding.


----------



## Kaylum (21 October 2011)

yep see the grey mare in my sig and this is the boy I looked after, liver chestnut 16.1hh RID Stallion you can see how compact the older ID's were.  Especially the ones related to KOD compared to the much chunkier grey one who is by Parnell.


----------



## Ladylina83 (21 October 2011)

There was a thread in new lounge a while ago asking if IDs can jump .... I think cameleon just answered the question !


----------



## Ladylina83 (21 October 2011)

Oops sorry I missed the h out of your name , when my little boy grows up he wants to be just like your lad xxx


----------



## chameleon (21 October 2011)

Ladylina83 said:



			when my little boy grows up he wants to be just like your lad xxx
		
Click to expand...

Aaahhh, Ladylina83 bless you - your boy looks lovely, he only needs one more sock and he could be my boys little brother!


----------



## Tr0uble (21 October 2011)

I have one! He's one of JG's babies.

He's four, and has had most of the year off due to my broken knee, and now I'm starting to get backmon amd he's being an angel! He stands so still at the mounting blockmwhilst I clamber on, and he's been totally forgiving of my weakness after so long being broken!


----------



## JanetGeorge (21 October 2011)

marmalade76 said:



			Really?? Who's that? All of JG's seem to be huge and grey.
		
Click to expand...

  I do breed a few that aren't grey - and some aren't huge either.  In fact I currently have a STUNNING bay filly who won't make more than 16.1.  Only been backed about 8 weeks and is already practically bombproof to hack on her own!

ETA Tr0uble's - of course - IS huge and grey!


----------



## marmalade76 (21 October 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



  I do breed a few that aren't grey - and some aren't huge either.  In fact I currently have a STUNNING bay filly who won't make more than 16.1.  Only been backed about 8 weeks and is already practically bombproof to hack on her own!

ETA Tr0uble's - of course - IS huge and grey! 

Click to expand...

Well keep me in mind, will be hoping to get another in a year or two


----------



## Luci07 (22 October 2011)

Interesting comment about the andulasian. There WAS some research done some years ago DNA testing and it was found that there were iberian strands in some of the ID's. (also known as the Kerry Grays).  This was my previous ID x TB- who often was mistaken for having iberian blood in him!







very talented SJ and not bad on the flat either! Our of Coevers Diamond Boy (King of Diamonds) hope I have remembered how to spell his sires name!


----------



## JenHunt (22 October 2011)

marmalade76 said:



			I've decided I'd like another ID as my next horse, I just wish someone would breed some small ones that aren't grey!
		
Click to expand...

this, except I'm not bothered about how big they are.... our mud stains bays yellow, so couldn't be bothered with getting a grey clean! 

I've worked out (from reading this thread) why Ron doesn't roll much - he's already brown!


----------



## tristar (22 October 2011)

thanks luci007, they are physically similar i think that's why it seemed a good cross, in fact i   have a youngster who looks like your horse but has no id! he is andy- angloarab, tres sangres, (three bloods) a complete hot blood, but as id's are renowned for their good movement i wondered if putting back to their origins might be preferable to crossing with warmblooods yuk!!

the connies  are also similar and definately have iberian blood and i think rather than  trying to breed bigger connies and losing original type crossing them is preferable


----------



## JanetGeorge (22 October 2011)

marmalade76 said:



			Really?? Who's that? All of JG's seem to be huge and grey.
		
Click to expand...

Just to PROVE a point:

Indigo Macha Prince - aged 5 and BARELY 16.1hh











Indigo Sweet Magic - aged 2 in this pic but is now 3 (backed and riding beautifully) and is 15.3hh - she might grow an inch more







There ARE a few more - and I have 3 bay colts this year - none of whom will be HUGE!


----------



## Tr0uble (22 October 2011)

Oh wow! She is going to be a LOOKER, with those lovely White legs! Yummy! If only I could have another, amd could have a mare, amd could ride one that small without making it look like a pony...!


----------



## tristar (22 October 2011)

mrs george, i like the macha prince, how do you view crossing id's? which cross if  any do prefer, or would envisage as interesting.?

or do you consider the id  the ideal in its own right?


----------



## JanetGeorge (22 October 2011)

tristar said:



			mrs george, i like the macha prince, how do you view crossing id's? which cross if  any do prefer, or would envisage as interesting.?

or do you consider the id  the ideal in its own right?
		
Click to expand...

Prince is a sweetie!  There are a lot of good crosses.  Obviously the TB is the classic one, but it depends what you want!  I'd like to try an Arab x one day, and on a quality cob, the result is very nice.  Hell, Raj (Prince's Dad) had a trotter mare 5 years ago - the resultant foal is now hunting and doing very well!


----------



## marmalade76 (22 October 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			Just to PROVE a point:

Indigo Macha Prince - aged 5 and BARELY 16.1hh











Indigo Sweet Magic - aged 2 in this pic but is now 3 (backed and riding beautifully) and is 15.3hh - she might grow an inch more







There ARE a few more - and I have 3 bay colts this year - none of whom will be HUGE!

Click to expand...


Many thanks JG, I haven't noticed any of either of these on your FB group. I will hopefully be bothering you in a couple of years time and will start saving my pennies ASAP! 

I don't have to have a pure bred, would be quite happy with something with a bit of pony and/or TB blood, but being only 5', I definitely don't need a big horse!


----------



## joeanne (23 October 2011)

Simsar said:



			Swifts Green Stud have a small RID stallion that is not Grey the lovely Hillviewfarm Trevelyan he is only 15.1hh and Janet is such a lovely person to deal with. 

Click to expand...

That is who I am intending on putting my mare to next year!


----------



## ritajennings (23 October 2011)

Good choice, Trevelyn is a cracking stallion and Janet is a gem


----------



## gemzo (25 October 2011)

Captainmouse said:



			I am about to make myself unpopular

I have to say draught sorry but
		
Click to expand...

I am really sorry spelling is not a strong point of mine, i really know how to make my self look stupid somtimes. sorry everybody i ment so say draught, thankyou everybody for all your comments they have been really helpfull, and i now bought my lad he is lovely and seems very friendly... thankyou.


----------



## Ladylina83 (25 October 2011)

gemzo said:



			I am really sorry spelling is not a strong point of mine, i really know how to make my self look stupid somtimes. sorry everybody i ment so say draught, thankyou everybody for all your comments they have been really helpfull, and i now bought my lad he is lovely and seems very friendly... thankyou. 

Click to expand...

Erm you can't let us go on for 7 pages and then not show us a picture !!!! 

I Hope he makes you very happy


----------



## Revena (25 October 2011)

Yes, you definitely need to post pics!


----------



## gemzo (25 October 2011)

Says this at the bottom of my page under Posting rules "You may not post attachments" and cant figure out how to do it....i did however manage to put a pic in my avatar and also put three pics in an album if u can look?


----------



## Ladylina83 (26 October 2011)

Isn't he a smarty pants  lucky you 

Re the photos thinks you have to upload the image to a photobucket account online that you would need to set up and then you will get and IMG code,  you copy the code and then paste it into the body of your message or reply - I hope that helps for future updates !! No excuses now lol


----------



## buddylove (26 October 2011)

I really want one!! have seen a lovely looking black colt foal by Hillviewfarm Trevelyan advertised for sale , but don't think the fluttering of eyelashes at my hubby is getting me anywhere.............one day!!!


----------



## JenTaz (26 October 2011)

gemzo...he is a very stunning horse! cant beat a nice grey!


----------



## Lynnskatz (26 October 2011)

This is my gorgeous pure Irish Draught mare Jessie, she is so genuine and easy to do, wouldnt have any other breed  Please excuse my jumping position was first time ive jumped in over 10 years


----------



## Rocco/Branny (26 October 2011)

My friend has an Irish Draft and she is the best! She has given my friend a lot of confidence and they are now doing BE 90's and 100's quite happily. If you are looking for a good reliable all rounder then i suggest you get one


----------



## Kaylum (26 October 2011)

ritajennings said:



			Good choice, Trevelyn is a cracking stallion and Janet is a gem 

Click to expand...

Excellent lines.  If you see the pic I posted of the stallion we had at stud he is by Slyguff Hero full brother to KOD, and you can tell if you compare him to Trevelyn.  I thought he must be related as he is so similar.  The colouring of ours was liver chestnut and having seen a pic of Slyguff his line is so strong.  If you look for Regalia Prince Arthur he is actually a dun stallion  (standing in the USA) with these lines but they are on his dam's side.


----------



## gemzo (26 October 2011)

Lynnskatz said:



			This is my gorgeous pure Irish Draught mare Jessie, she is so genuine and easy to do, wouldnt have any other breed  Please excuse my jumping position was first time ive jumped in over 10 years 






[/QUO     

u look fine well done u, your horse is a real stunner, i hope Quinn turns out like your girl ... 

Click to expand...


----------

